# Bald Eagle Pen



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2009)

This pen was made from a new laser kit.
Ca was used as a finish and the pen is a Sierra Elegant Beauty.

All comments are welcome and Thank you for looking.
Please don't post here regarding any sales, please look in the *Business Classifieds*


----------



## TomW (Dec 22, 2009)

Constant,

That is OUTSTANDING.

Since this is in SOYP I wont ask about purchase....<grin>

Tom


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 22, 2009)

Outstanding.  Are you going to offer it?


----------



## leehljp (Dec 22, 2009)

You are amazing with your creations! Super! That should be a big seller!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you, it is not easy one but it looks good when it is complete.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2009)

The kit is available on my site. 



JerrySambrook said:


> Outstanding. Are you going to offer it?


----------



## omb76 (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks great Constant!  I think I'll have to work my way up to that one.  I plan on trying out my new stars and strips one this weekend.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I could sell those. Constant those are stunning.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 22, 2009)

Outstanding looking Pen.


----------



## tim self (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree.  AWESOME!  Love the blank.


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent work, Like the others have said, Im sure that one will sell well


----------



## ribanett (Dec 22, 2009)

That is one awesome looking pen. They will sell well. I wonder how long it takes to assemble all the pieces?


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Constant,

    That is fantastic.  I will definitely be getting one of those along with the mustang pen.  You sure are cranking out some great looking laser kits!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 22, 2009)

Assembly takes about 30 Min, I Have done about 6 of these as samples and they all came out great.



ribanett said:


> That is one awesome looking pen. They will sell well. I wonder how long it takes to assemble all the pieces?


----------



## arjudy (Dec 22, 2009)

They just keep getting better


----------



## markgum (Dec 22, 2009)

excellant.


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 22, 2009)

That's really amazing.


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 22, 2009)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 22, 2009)

Those are sweet. I will have to add that to my to do list.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I am working on a bunch more and will add them to my site and show them here as soon as I have finished samples.


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW - I'm amazed at the terrific work turned out by members of this site.
Thank you for showing


----------



## DustyDenim (Dec 23, 2009)

That is one very sharp looking pen kit. I will have to try one of them someday. I had the good luck of winning one of your inlay kits at this years Midwest Penturners Gathering, but have not put it together yet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mickr (Dec 23, 2009)

I could sell these..I'm on my way to the classified to see if I can sell at the price point necessary....


----------



## DFerguson777 (Dec 23, 2009)

SWEEEEET!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you! 

That was most likely one of Ken's kits you got at the  Midwest Pen turners Gathering unless someone donated some of mine . 



DustyDenim said:


> That is one very sharp looking pen kit. I will have to try one of them someday. I had the good luck of winning one of your inlay kits at this years Midwest Penturners Gathering, but have not put it together yet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 23, 2009)

That looks really great Constant.  The blue is way too much..it's overkill.  The brown is perfect.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice design. It screams USA...


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 23, 2009)

I just want to give some options and the light blue works great.

My favorite is also the brown. The Brown wood used for this one is actual from the last Liberty tree that was in Maryland. How about having two of the most powerful symbols of freedom right here?



> That looks really great Constant. The blue is way too much..it's overkill. The brown is perfect.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 23, 2009)

For those who interested the assembly time for these kits are on average 5 minutes.
I have made some final changes today to make the process a breeze.

On a scale of 1 - 10 I would give it a 4 for difficulty. Reward would be 10/10:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 24, 2009)

Stunning, I think it looks best with the natural blank as a background!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 24, 2009)

Constant, it looks like I will definaitely have to come and see you soon! That looks incredible.Maybe I won't blow that up like I did the spider...LOL    Russell


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 25, 2009)

Instructions for the Bald Eagle kit is available on my site now.
http://www.lazerlinez.com/pdffiles.asp


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 25, 2009)

That is really cool and gorgeous. I will be ordering some, soon.


----------

